# Meteor Shower!



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Hi^^

Anyone going to see the meteor shower or already went? Heard the peak is August 12-13.

I went Monday night but it was really foggy so we end up driving around the city and went for dessert.

I went again Tuesday night: four cars with a total of 11 people (we arrived around the same time but not together). I and two other friends stayed the longest until around 3am Wednesday morning. I wouldn't mind staying longer but two of us have to work so couldn't. Unfortunately, we weren't able to see two or more shooting stars going across the sky at the same time but still! I was able to see 23 shooting stars in total (yes, I counted >.<)! Which is perfect since I turned 22 yrs old this month: one shooting star per year plus a 23rd one for good luck i guess, LOL. 

Very happy and very pretty!^^
Although I have 8 mosquito bites on my face and uncounted amount on my body  it was well worth it! And was able to have some good sharings with my best buddies which we haven't done in a while.

Here's a pic that was taken with my camera (it's randomly picked, too tired to thoroughly go through all the pics now)
>.< it's not that good but gives you somewhat an idea of what I saw. Maybe I could post another one later after some careful selection and editing.

_(posting pic in around 30-60min - camera ran out of battery)_

Hehehe,
~ Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of the beautiful star covered sky!^^
Haven't seen this much in a veeeery long time, although it could've been even more better if we went furhter north (still was able to see the strong light pollution >.<)

- Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

The sun was rising so decided to might as well stay up a little longer to see it. Here's a snap shot of it^^ I had such as great day, shooting stars and now sunrise! <3 absolutely stunning! (unfortunately wasn't able to capture its stunning colours well, colours were a lot more vibrant!)

~ Jen  teehee


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Where did you go to get that kind of view? I was looking skyward, but it's be covered with clouds all night ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wonderful pics!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Where did you go to get that kind of view? I was looking skyward, but it's be covered with clouds all night ...


Zebrapl3co:
We didn't drive very far north. If I recall correctly, I think we stopped around Elgin Mills but I could ask my friend later to make sure. That night view picture was taken around 12:00am.

Dl88dl and Cid:
Thanks!^^ hehe

~ Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are two more waaaaaay better photos - credits goes to my close friend, Scottie. Hehe, he's really into these kind of things and landscapes. I, on the other hand, prefer enjoying the view and socialize - plus I'm more interested in taking pictures of people vs. landscape. And I didn't want to miss the shower. I spent most of my time just chatting to everyone while lying on the picnic table together and stargazed^^

Enjoy~
- Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Cute~ ^^​
Anyone went to see the meteor shower yesterday? Or going tonight (last peak night)? I wouldn't mind going _again_ but absolutely exhausted from lack of sleep lately and got school stuff to work on =(

You should go if you haven't! Make sure to check the weather, bring mosquito repellent, a blanket or dress warmly in case, and food! 

I was dragged out again last night (but very willingly though, lol)
We stayed out until 5am O.O - it was sooo colddd
But we started to head north late, sorta took our time~ eat dinner, chat, then went uptown to grab some ice cream and chat some more before leaving to see the shower 

The time interval between each shooting star was a lot shorter in comparision to Tuesday night. Also there were a lot more of ones that have a reeeeeally long tail and reeeeally bright! So beautiful! I saw a total of at least* 75 shooting stars!!!  
I surely undercounted though. I remembered I was on my 42nd for a very long time, lol. And thanks to my nice friends for making up numbers to confuse me, I had to go back to a recent number that I'm sure I counted and passed >.< ehehe...

This time my friend's and my camera were set up^^ and aimed at different area of the sky. I recall we captured a few of those shooting stars but it was either partially cut off from the frame or the exposure wasn't correct (getting the right exposure and right timing is soo difficult!).

_I'll post some pics up later once ALL the pics are viewed O.O and edited^^_

o btw, *an anonymous person* was really sweet to give me some reputation points for me sharing the (nice) pics. ehehe!^^ really didn't expected that. thank you! <3

~Jen


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i did try yesterday but no luck over here  some people in guelph and newmarket saw some  i wish i couldve saw some


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

aln said:


> i did try yesterday but no luck over here  some people in guelph and newmarket saw some  i wish i couldve saw some


Awws  
Well you can still try your luck again tonight.. as well as the next couple of nights after that  But yeah, you'll have a much much higher chance if you go up north a bit away from the light pollution - we went to Elgin Mills (I don't think that's too far considering you're around Markham?). Most of my frds that went were from downtown. Well actually we're from all over the place, lolz.

Also the night we went, we read that the peak hour was around* 4:00am. Which was quite accurate, I guess~ We saw a lot more of them starting from 3:00am onward. But even if you went like around 11pm you'll still be able to see some^^

~ Jen


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks jen!  i guess i'll try again tonight. lets hope i get to see some. its been awhile since i have


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

aln said:


> thanks jen!  i guess i'll try again tonight. lets hope i get to see some. its been awhile since i have


Yes go! They're very pretty!

Again, make sure to check the weather, bring mosquito repellent*, a blanket or dress warmly in case, and food! Also bring chairs (I brought a tarp instead, lying down is a lot easier on the neck and shoulder when you look up). And in your case~ also bring your special someone! ehehe, I saw your profile pic 

~ Jen


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Yes go! They're very pretty!
> 
> Again, make sure to check the weather, bring mosquito repellent*, a blanket or dress warmly in case, and food! Also bring chairs (I brought a tarp instead, lying down is a lot easier on the neck and shoulder when you look up). And in your case~ also bring your special someone! ehehe, I saw your profile pic
> 
> ~ Jen


LOL  arent you sweet and i will bring my special someone  for sure and i'm already copying down your list!  i brought ice cream last time


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

aln said:


> LOL  arent you sweet and i will bring my special someone  for sure and i'm already copying down your list!  i brought ice cream last time


whoa, ice cream? ehehe, luckyy! hope you both have a great one! I'm sure you'll see some tonight! even if you don't, it's still a win 

keep me posted about your night~ the uh... meteor shower part  lol

Have a good one!
~Jen


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

LMFAOOAOA haha for sure the meteor shower part  we'll see how much we can count. oo remember to bring hot chocolate!  
this is kinda reminding me of camp  
-allan


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

aln said:


> LMFAOOAOA haha for sure the meteor shower part  we'll see how much we can count. oo remember to bring hot chocolate!
> this is kinda reminding me of camp
> -allan


Awwws^^ +1 for remembering to bring hot chocolate, ehehe

Hope you checked the weather before you left. The sky look decently clear to me now but I heard it's partly cloudy tonight... and I could hear the wind from my bedroom window O.O

All the best, lolz >.<


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well 100km later on my training rides and 3 days later I kept taking stops from time to time to check the sky for like 20mins at a time but I saw S.F.A the past 3 days in the sky. From inner city parks with lights to out in the semi rural areas. 

*grumbles*


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well 100km later on my training rides and 3 days later I kept taking stops from time to time to check the sky for like 20mins at a time but I saw S.F.A the past 3 days in the sky. From inner city parks with lights to out in the semi rural areas.
> 
> *grumbles*


Sorry, what does SFA stand for? >.<


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Sorry, what does SFA stand for? >.<


Sweet F All. No need to explain the F.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Sweet F All. No need to explain the F.


ah~ icic 

awwws, poor you >.< that really sucks...
it's all about timing while other times I feel it's also about persistency

better luck next time (still can try again tonight, or the next couple of nights  lol)
~ Jen 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got about 4 photos of shooting stars to share later^^ hehe! 
Not professionally taken but acceptable~


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jen,

When is the meteor shower over? I'm being EATEN ALIVE outside in the backyard. Short of lighting pine trees on fire and smoking up the backyard to keep the mossies at bay how long do you normally have to look in the sky to see the meteors? I spent about 3hrs (probably slightly more) in the 3 days at 20min chunks looking.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Jen,
> 
> When is the meteor shower over? I'm being EATEN ALIVE outside in the backyard. Short of lighting pine trees on fire and smoking up the backyard to keep the mossies at bay how long do you normally have to look in the sky to see the meteors? I spent about 3hrs (probably slightly more) in the 3 days at 20min chunks looking.


ehehehe, note that I put an asterisk beside "mosquito repellent" on my must bring list  I learned from my experience >.< Also, I would try to avoid any lighting since it'll ruin your night vision.

The meteor shower we are talking about here is called Perseid Shower (perhaps you'll find more info about it through googling). Again the peak night is August 12-13. I don't know much about it but I assume that if you go on nights closest to that date, you'll be able to see a lot. At least that was true for me when I went on August 10 (also note, I didn't stay as long as August 12 - just to explain the shooting stars number difference that I counted).

I guess you can try your luck Saturday night, Sunday, and maybe even Monday? -- that's my guess though, a little additional research would do you well.

From my experience if you can see the sky close to the very first picture I posted in this thread, you should be able to see the meteors within an hour.

Even just on _regular days_, with the sky like that~ you'll definitely should be able to see at least** one within 1-2 hours . hehehe, I stargazed every time I go camping with frds so this is true for me most of the time. I would also recommend you save up your sets of 20minutes then ly down and stargaze for an hour or so instead

~ Jen


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehehe, note that I put an asterisk beside "mosquito repellent" on my must bring list  I learned from my experience >.< Also, I would try to avoid any lighting since it'll ruin your night vision.
> 
> The meteor shower we are talking about here is called Perseid Shower (perhaps you'll find more info about it through googling). Again the peak night is August 12-13. I don't know much about it but I assume that if you go on nights closest to that date, you'll be able to see a lot. At least that was true for me when I went on August 10 (also note, I didn't stay as long as August 12 - just to explain the shooting stars number difference that I counted).
> 
> ...


Instead of the chems on the skin swing by Wallys or Shoppers Drug Mart and get a mossie jacket. I think they sell the pants as well (if you're in shorts) but most of the time the jacket is suffice. Slip it on and the mossies can't get to you. Zip up the face area and just enjoy. BTW red light does not ruin your night vision. If you have a flashlight with red light use it then. I know MEC sells the little LED Turtles in red and white LED colors. Very handy to have and can fit on most things and keychains. Check them out. I think it's ~$3/ea comes with batteries.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Instead of the chems on the skin swing by Wallys or Shoppers Drug Mart and get a mossie jacket. I think they sell the pants as well (if you're in shorts) but most of the time the jacket is suffice. Slip it on and the mossies can't get to you. Zip up the face area and just enjoy. BTW red light does not ruin your night vision. If you have a flashlight with red light use it then. I know MEC sells the little LED Turtles in red and white LED colors. Very handy to have and can fit on most things and keychains. Check them out. I think it's ~$3/ea comes with batteries.


oOoOo, I'm particularly insterested in the mossie jacket that you mentioned~ I'll check it out. My body seem to react more severely to mosquito bites in comparison to my frds O.O they swell up a lot bigger and stays there a lot longer >.<

thanks^^


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> oOoOo, I'm particularly insterested in the mossie jacket that you mentioned~ I'll check it out. My body seem to react more severely to mosquito bites in comparison to my frds O.O they swell up a lot bigger and stays there a lot longer >.<
> 
> thanks^^


They cost about $5 IIRC. Very breathable. Test the fit in the store before buying. If both areas are out I see you're downtown and east york then check out an army surplus store.

Whenever I'm in London I check out www.fcsurplus.com awesome place to be in and you don't get this hawk-eyes on you pressure to buy some stuff. The staff there are totally cool to help out and price wise is pretty damn good. Heck they have good ammo cans for like $5ish for 7.62mm/.308 which you can clean up and spray paint it to whatever you want and have a very durable box for crafts, storage, etc that's weather proof too (weather seal strip inside the box. I've heard of the ammo cases buried in mud for a few months in wet areas and the contents came out dry when unearthed).


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> They cost about $5 IIRC. Very breathable. Test the fit in the store before buying. If both areas are out I see you're downtown and east york then check out an army surplus store.
> 
> Whenever I'm in London I check out www.fcsurplus.com awesome place to be in and you don't get this hawk-eyes on you pressure to buy some stuff. The staff there are totally cool to help out and price wise is pretty damn good. Heck they have good ammo cans for like $5ish for 7.62mm/.308 which you can clean up and spray paint it to whatever you want and have a very durable box for crafts, storage, etc that's weather proof too (weather seal strip inside the box. I've heard of the ammo cases buried in mud for a few months in wet areas and the contents came out dry when unearthed).


oh goodie! thanks AquaNeko^^


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

I selected the best three decent pictures of the shooting stars to share with you all, again credits go to my buddy. I think we were really lucky to even have the camera on the right setting and timing to capture these shooting stars on camera O.O

Hope you all found the time to go and saw it. If not, I think there's gonna be another good one coming around November, brrrrr 

Enjoy,
- Jen 

a long and faint one~









a short and bright one









this one could have been my favourite pic. When zoom in, the shooting star is still very sharp and you could see a lil bit of its bright green light from its long tail. Too bad it's cut of from the frame =(









We met up on August 12, but started to head north and shoot these pictures on August 13 until 5:00am. The shooting stars were a lot longer and brighter. It even left a residue after it was over. Very nice^^ 
So~~ in total I saw (technically accounted) at least 98 shooting stars from both nights! <-- LOL I didn't do the math until now. dangit! should've stayed around a bit longer for two more. ahahas! o well~


----------

